# What semiaggressive cichlids for 130 gallon



## Zak Woods (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am upgrading my 55 gallon cichlid tank to a 130 gallon (6ft x 18in x 24in), and want to know what kinds of other cichlids would be good to add with my existing fish? Also how many more? Right now I have a Oscar, a blood red parrot and parrot cichlid (not true parrot). I was looking for other cichlids and seen that the rotkeil severum, orange severum and Chocolate Cichlid are supposed to be good with Oscars but, don't know if the parrots would be good with them. I am willing to remove the parrots if necessary.
Any thoughts or ideas would be very appreciated.


----------



## Wanton (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm still fairly new to the hobby so take my advice as such, but I recently got back into it after a 10 year break. My first tank years ago was a very aggressive one and this time around I wanted fish that were still fun to watch but weren't going to rip each other apart and require so much supervision. So I've been stocking with semi aggressive fish and have had great luck, they do the usual chases but nobody is getting mugged.

I'd have and would recommend:
Electric blue acara
Threadfin Geophagus 
Redhead Geophagus
Firemouth Meeki
Ellioti Cichlid
Nicaragua Cichlid (love this guy, super fun)
Blood parrot (he's a chaser but they can't bite hard due to how their mouth is formed)
Any kind of sevum

I lucked out and got a really mellow jack demsey, but I know from past experience they can be nasty. I hear the electric blue jacks are less aggressive. Tried a green terror, but he lived up to his name and was a huge bully. Surprisingly the Jewel I got was also a beast, he ripped off a few fins when he was younger but has calmed down now as he's approaching 4". I also have a salvini, convict and texan who are playing nice for now. I intentionally picked a salvini that was smaller than the rest of my fish so he would keep it in his pants. So far everyone gets along, although I will either have to get another tank or remove a few fish as they grow out.

I'd be careful with the chocolates, they get real big and can turn agro. There's one at my LFS who dominates the display tank they have for SA/CA cichlids. As for parrots, I would think they would be fine with an oscar as long as their is not a big size difference. I really enjoy my parrot, he has a lot of personality. Also a lot of people have luck with a few clown loaches in semi tanks. There's a lot to choose from out there!


----------



## Wanton (Dec 5, 2014)

Forgot about my Red Ceibal, also a great semi and very smart and sneaky.


----------



## Zak Woods (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the help and what size is your tank.


----------



## Wanton (Dec 5, 2014)

Mine is 125 gallon long tank. I have 4 large HOB filters.


----------



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm a Tin Foil barb fan as a dither fish for cichlids. I have three in my african 125g tank with six silver dollars. They do well with the mbuna fish as they act as a relief valve for them. One thing I always note in responses like this is that the foils, silver dollars, and the mbuna's like their veggies. Severums do as well, but don't don't keep well in groups.


----------

